# Choosing data card.



## V.VAIDYA (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello everyone ,
I am going to get a wireless modem soon and confused between gsm and cdma standards even after a bit of rescearch.
1.[ UMTS/HSDPA modem ]
   If i go gsm there are cheaper 2g(gprs) plans avialable , many operators to   
   choose, upgrade able to higher 3g data plan, all india coverage.
2.[ EVDO modem ]
   If i go cdma there is cheap high speed internet,unlimited plans 
   but tied to specific operator , doubtful coverage.

   So please advice me a suitable data card with cheap unlimited plan and good coverage ,I have selected bsnl evdo data card will it be a good choice ? My preference is BSNL
Can I get coverage in my village with this data card?
thanks.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

there r two types of data cards
1.Gsm/3g
2.Cdma

the choice depends upon u r location & services availability
& if u have to decide between gprs & cdma in our locality cdma is faster


----------

